
Show HN: Value My Funnel – Figure out the value of a visitor, lead and customer - danaseverson
https://www.valuemyfunnel.com
======
rajacombinator
Quick take feedback - I click a link for “Value My Funnel” @
valuemyfunnel.com. Instead, I’m redirected to rightmessage.com, instantly
feels scammy. Next I expect some simple funnel calc tool followed by a pitch
for some service. Instead, I’m greeted with a ton of text that I don’t want to
read and has nothing to do with valuing my funnel. I immediately close the
window. Then I felt generous to a show hn post so I decided to click through
once and see what happens. I get an obvious lead gen form that has nothing to
do with valuing my funnel. Now I’m done with rightmessage forever.

Trying to disguise bad faith marketing hacks like this as show hn type content
hurts your business.

~~~
danaseverson
Thank you for your feedback, I can understand and appreciate your perspective.
Truly, it's fair.

To your first point: We built this on top of our app so we could use the data
to superimpose conversion metrics. Using a direct URL is much easier to
communicate than a subdomain or URL with slug. Your point is noted though. We
don't want that to be the initial reaction.

We'll relook at the copy and see if we can minimize anything that's
unnecessary. No need to add friction.

We built this tool to be free to use, without any requirement of signing in or
submitting your email. We haven't gated the results, only added additional
value if interested.

I'm sorry for it leaving you with a bad impression. We are a for-profit
business, but that shouldn't minimize the value that the tool delivers — for
free.

~~~
CodeWriter23
I’ll add to his feedback, I don’t have a clue how your service works. Sure,
your landing page tells me you’ll customize my landing pages. How? Not set up
crap in your visual editor. How does it decide which version to send to whom?
Comes across as snake oil to me.

~~~
bdunn
We're constantly reworking our marketing site, but to make it more technical
for the HN crowd (our audience is mostly marketers), it's an "if-this-then-
that" engine for your website.

\- If referred by foo.com OR came over with particular UTM params OR landed on
/foo THEN change out testimonials to be able foo (using similar underlying
tech that Optimizely, et al use)

or

\- If visitor, who has opted in previously, has the "Customer" tag in the
ESP/CRM that our customer has linked their site to, then ditch the signup form
on the homepage and put a training video (or something)

It's basically a rules engine that looks at on-site behavior (pages viewed,
referring domain, query string params, cookie data, etc) and allows you to
combine that with ESP/CRM backend data (tags, custom fields, subscriber vs
anonymous), and make content changes (replace text, hide an element, swap out
an image, etc) as a result of a visitor belonging to a particular segment
you've defined.

------
wlaurance
Looks really smart!

One thing I'd like is a way to share the final link where I see the projection
and ideas

~~~
danaseverson
Thanks for the feedback. To clarify, do you mean you'd like a way to share
your results socially or via email to others?

~~~
bobwaycott
Out of curiosity, does it matter _how_ someone wants to share a link in order
to be able to share it?

Presumably, a person’s mode of sharing should have zero impact on having a
link to share.

~~~
bdunn
Correct. We're leveraging localStorage to save answers across "pages" (using
Vue). We could probably serialize / base64 encode the object we've saved and
then let someone share it.

~~~
bobwaycott
Ah, yeah. In that case, there is definitely a little hurdle to jump to make
links to the results work, for sure.

------
danaseverson
Just launched a simple tool that helps you understand the worth of your
marketing funnel, down to a single site visitor. Would love any comments or
feedback.

Full disclosure: we launched on ProductHunt today as well.

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
Your optimization ideas are a vertical scrollbar, which hides them off of the
screen to maintain tile size. I would attempt to allude to the fact there are
more pieces of hidden data if possible, or ideally refactor the design
paradigm completely, hiding data is usually a pattern worth avoiding,
especially when it's so valuable as yours. Well done on the aesthetic overall
quite well done!

~~~
bdunn
Thanks! Yeah, frankly we sort of just threw in that scrolling list of ideas...
and didn't put nearly enough thought into the display of them.

